# Where to buy a spark plug boot puller tool?



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been looking around online for a boot puller tool for me 2.0 AEG and cannot seem to find one for under $50. 

Anyone know a place to get one cheap?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=634&products_id=1142

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Tools/Volkswagen/Ignition+tools


----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)

Just under at $48
http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_11_31&products_id=712
Have had the previous version for ten years, still going strong; no bends, not warped...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Why would you _buy_ a puller when you can go into your closet and use a (free) wire coat hanger. :screwy:


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## Obi-Wan (Sep 12, 2009)

Flat head screw driver.:beer:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

hookdub said:


>


x2


----------



## gangstafun (Mar 7, 2011)

My work(advance auto parts) sells them. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

911_fan said:


> Why would you _buy_ a puller when you can go into your closet and use a (free) wire coat hanger. :screwy:


I was under the impression that VW wires are both pushed and twisted onto the plug, hence the need for a special tool which would allow you to grasp, twist and pull the wire outward. Granted I have never done wires on a VW so I may be wrong.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

nope


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

hahaha, I am so glad you drew this out, I tried to once but it was awful.

Wait, actually what I did was cut or bent the hook away and fold the "ends" toward each other, like, well salad tongs or something, on the MK4 wires it worked perfect, when I could find one.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I'll sell you an older 42DD one for 40 shipped. Used it once or twice before my engine blew, still looks new.:thumbup:


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

hookdub said:


>


 X3


----------



## happybunny (May 7, 2005)

I have always used hose pliers to pull wires


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Jay-Bee said:


> hahaha, I am so glad you drew this out, I tried to once but it was awful.
> 
> Wait, actually what I did was cut or bent the hook away and fold the "ends" toward each other, like, well salad tongs or something, on the MK4 wires it worked perfect, when I could find one.


Either way works. You just need to get something under the tabs to pull up. 

People who actually spend money on a 'special' tool for this are :screwy:.
Work smarter, not harder people.


----------



## photomo (Jan 29, 2008)

dont the vr's come factory with a wire puller on the prop rod?
should be able to get one at a junk yard maybe.


----------

